# New Audi A6 Avant



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

Audi plans to bring a new Audi A6 Avant in 2005. Here is a picture.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (deBORA)*

errrm... nope, im not liking it


----------



## S4Driver (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (III)*

If they do that i will vomet, that looks like some civilzed japanese concept








what were they thinking?


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (S4Driver)*

I think I'd rather have a Volvo.


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (Sarian Verconna)*

The first Audi with the new front. Here the front was built like an oldtimer Audi.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (deBORA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The first Audi with the new front[HR][/HR]​Actually the A3 will be the first.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (NC-GTI)*

drawing from Autoweek:


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (l5gcw0b)*

it looks jacked up like an allroad?


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Avant (deBORA)*

Designers, almost there. Now push some PR that will convince me to accept all those flat facets on the nose of my rocket. The truck types will love it, but....










[Modified by jhillyer, 12:38 PM 2-13-2003]


----------

